# My First Ruger Revlover



## ohr61 (May 22, 2019)

Hi all. This is my first post. I've had a really bad case of GAS (Gun Aquisition Syndrome), and yesterday, I finally pulled the trigger (no pun intended), on a new Ruger Super Blackhawk Bisley in .480, which will be in my hands in a short while. Purchased it through Omaha Outdoors, from TX. Can't wait to shoot it!


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Congratulations on the new firearm. The Ruger Super Blackhawk should give you many years of use and Ruger's customer service is the best out there. Use the forums for information and assistance. Good luck with the new revolver, be safe and enjoy.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Ruger makes some of the strongest revolvers on the market today. Of their double actions there's no side plate which results in a stronger frame. They also have thicker top straps, along with beefier cylinders and recoil shields than their competitors. They'll stand up to just about anything. You can also safely use Buffalo Bore .44 Mag +P+ 340 Grain ammunition in them. Not so in the S&W's. Their single action Super Blackhawks are even stronger yet.

S&W's on the other hand are not as strong but have smoother actions and the fit and finish is nicer. I wore out the forcing cone on the 4" Model 29. It originally had an 8 3/8" barrel and I replaced it with a 4" but that was after several thousand rounds. I put about the same amount of rounds out of the 7 1/2" Redhawk and haven't had to change a thing. I've yet to even fire the .44 Magnum Bisley or the two short barreled Model 29's. One's a Performance Center model with an unfluted cylinder, just like the Bisley.

But I have put a coupla' cylinder fulls of 240 Grain + P's out of the 2 3/4" short barrel Redhawk "Talo". That was enough, the gun could take it, my hand not so much. Those short barreled .44's are anything but fun unless you're using .44 Specials in which case they're like .22's only louder. I have no idea why I bought them other than a bad case of GAS? I have no intention of selling them either even though semi auto's are more my thing.

I rarely carry or shoot my revolvers anymore, except for an S&W Governor with shot loads for wandering around out in the desert.

The S&W Governor is a pretty versatile gun. It can fire .45LC, .45 ACP with full or half moon clips and 2 1/2" .410 shot shells. You can also mix them up. Taurus makes a 5 shot "Judge" and "Public Defender" version that fires 3" .410 shot shells and .45LC.


----------

